

Ask HN: What should I do about job offer? - penguinlinux

What do you do when you get a great job offer with a hot startup but your company&#x27;s CEO is asking you to stay.  I was going to leave the company and he asked me to stay earlier this year because he said he was close to selling the company.  Time went by and no updates and I know we didn&#x27;t have much money left.  He was having a hard time getting more funding and a deal he had fell off.  I got a new job and my CEO still wants me to stay.  No match on salary but he asked me to stay because he said he is close to sell the company.  I stayed once and nothing happened, I am about to purchase a home and have a new job this time with a 30K bump on salary with a great team.  I know my current team depends on me but I don&#x27;t have faith that the company will succeed .  I stayed once already. Any advice. I like my team but I don&#x27;t want to wait until the end to start looking for a job if we fail.
======
cardosof
Your ceo is doing whatever he believes he must do to keep the company alive.
He hasn't updated you in a while and that is bad. Personally I would ask for
info and proof about this sale process. All in all, from your story the best
move is to just be happy with the revenue bump and enjoy your new opportunity.

------
NonEUCitizen
It's good that you like your team. The nice thing about Silicon Valley (and
this industry in general) is that your network spans across companies, and
usually outlasts the companies. You don't need to be working there to stay in
touch with your teammates. You can always do lunch with them.

------
morkfromork
I was in a similar situation last year. I received a bonus and stock to stay
and bought a home. The company has not sold and they are cutting corners
everywhere along with a few jobs so I am looking for something new again.

------
Jake232
"I don't have faith that the company will succeed" \- I would personally say
this answers the question. Don't work somewhere you don't believe in.

------
a3n
You're responsible for doing a good job wherever you are, and you're
responsible for the well being of you and your family. That's it.

Go.

